# Bought a Sedona!



## Tommyr (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought a Sedona last Thursday, LOVE IT! Traded my year old Fuji Newest 4.0 for it. It was a bit too big for me. 

I'm a happy camper! My nearly 51 year old back thanked me!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I had to look up the bike to see what you meant. Yes, that looks like a real back pleaser to me. Enjoy your bike !


----------



## Tommyr (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks! Man I am out of shape going up hills though!


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I've got 2, one for wife one for self. Truly, I really enjoy this bike's upright position (as opposed to my road bike). GReat for cruising along without a care on the world


----------



## Tommyr (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, I find it REALLY comfortable. Especially on my back and butt. Thanks for replying!


----------

